# Long Island New York Snow Thread



## isldmgmt (Nov 29, 2007)

Just looking to see how many of us are on this site..:salute:


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Greetings,
I am over by exit 61 on the LIE


----------



## isldmgmt (Nov 29, 2007)

i am in long beach


----------



## cjd173 (Nov 14, 2007)

Williston Park here.


----------



## Big Al 2 (Nov 1, 2003)

:realmad:Levittown and sleeting now


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Sayville

Let it snow baby, I need to pay for my new toys for Christmas... 

I hope it accumulates to at least 2"...


----------



## scaper27 (Nov 5, 2005)

over here in Huntington with the 1-2 inchs of crap


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Bay Shore, trying to make a living.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

baldwin..............and glad to see my long island boys on here.......we need some snow....and today is christmas and that means its my


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*missed this thread lets go to the top*

I am in Port Jefferson and my partner and our yard is in East Meadow.

We have subs all over LI

Where is the $now$$$$???????


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Whats up guys!! Some snow would be nice!! Good to there are a few others out there. Was just crusing through some of the older threads on here and saw that the Ohio boy seem to have a good idea going. They have posted up their info and available equipment in case someone else needs an extra hand or two. What do you think?


----------



## Eddie D (Apr 25, 2007)

I am in Floral Park.


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

queens NY here


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

hey my new yorker friends you think we are goner get hit this year ????


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Any of you guys need salt, salt/sand, or ice melt give a ring. Have about 80yds of salt/sand, 20yds of salt on hand and just got another delivery of ice melt. Can set up deliveries at 25yds at a clip or less. 

Paul
631-582-8245


----------

